# OH NO HELP poop stuck on her bum



## ntloser (May 15, 2008)

Hi,

I was going to clip the bunnies nails when I noticed Madison had a huge clump of poop on her butt. It looks like regular poop balls. I she seems to like to nest and sit in her poop a lot. Anyway, I tried trimming it out but it is too much of a mess. HELP!!

Thanks


----------



## JimD (May 15, 2008)

clipping it out is going to be the best....especially if it's dried.

or.....

baby oil will help break up the clumps.
it's a bit messy, but works well.
i put some on a paper towel and then work away at the clumps.
it takes a bit of time to get them all out.

or....

another, less messy options is cornstarch.
put it freely on the clumps and then gently work them out with your fingers.


~J


----------



## Hollybaby (May 16, 2008)

Dear ntloser, 

My rabbit had the same problem so here is what to do. Take your rabbit to the vet and they will pull or cut it off. until you can, wipe away fresh poo with tissue and mabye some baby wipes and try to work out the ball of poo out with your fingers as much as you can. Usually, this problem is caused from being overweight. Rabbits groom themselves daily so if poo is gathering up on thier bum, it is because thier fat causing them not being able to reach it. so take your rabbit to the vet and put it on a diet. Hope this helped! 

[align=center]Madeline:bunnydance:[/align]


----------



## ntloser (May 23, 2008)

Hello,

The poop is gone. I contacted the shelter and they were able to refer me to a mobile vet. 

The vet clipped both of the bunnies nails, gave the buns a quick checkup, shampooed the poop off Madison using "special shampoo", then charged $125 and left.

$125 is not a lot to pay for the bunnies good health but I was amazed at how simple it was and now regret letting paranoia about hurting the buns get to me. The $125 could have been spent on toys or special treats. 

The vet also said I need to cut the buns down to 1 tbsp on pellets a day. Madison, the poo butt, needs to lose a lb. Jasper is fine and both buns do not seem to be suffering any other problems.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 23, 2008)

Spendy lesson but then again - you never know.. Poor bun - but glad their clean and manicured again!


----------



## cheryl (May 23, 2008)

*ntloser wrote: *


> $125 is not a lot to pay for the bunnies good health but I was amazed at how simple it was and now regret letting paranoia about hurting the buns get to me. The $125 could have been spent on toys or special treats.




I did the same thing with my Marshmallow when she was alive...when she was younger like a year and half oldshe had a poopy butt and i was scared to wash her and i also didn't know why she was getting a poopy butt...so off to the vet she went....i didn't know much about bunnies then.

They gave my Marshy a hydrobath...and she smelled so pretty afterwards...the nurse said she was just great and was just so calm while they washed her 

But it was something that i could have really done myself 

Cheryl


----------



## trailsend (May 23, 2008)

I wish I would have found this post earlier. You could have pretty easily taken care of this at home. I don't know what breed your rabbit is... is she a long haired breed? I'm glad you got her cleaned up, and know you will know for next time. How much is your rabbit getting fed now?


----------



## ntloser (May 23, 2008)

The buns were getting fed 1/4 cup of pellets a day and unlimited hay, veggies, and of course water.

I think Madison was eating Jaspers share of the pellets.

Anyway the vet said 1tbsp of pellets and unlimited veggies, hay, and water.

The vet also went on to say they do not need the pellets. I wish I had know because I would have never started giving them pellets.


----------



## ntloser (May 23, 2008)

*
trailsend wrote: *


> I wish I would have found this post earlier. You could have pretty easily taken care of this at home.




Yes very true. I had all the info but made the wrong decision. Although I am glad they got the check up.

I was reading about buns getting so scared they would have stokes and I really don't know what I would do if this happened because of something I did. 

But, now that I see Madison and Jasper can handle the bath by a complete stranger, I am sure it will be okay and will be able to deal with poop butt the next time.


----------



## ntloser (May 23, 2008)

Cheryl,



I am very sorry about Marshmallow. 

Perhaps a year and 1/2 is the age when the buns like to snack a lot and get a little chunky. I think Madison is about a year and 1/2 too and this just started happening.


----------



## trailsend (May 23, 2008)

You definately did the right thing if you were not sure... and they did get a check up which was good.


----------



## bunnytoes (May 23, 2008)

I am glad that you got the problem taken care of. I never heard of a mobile Vet. Were they in your area or did they come to see you? I have no trouble cleaning the occasional poop y butt, but can not cut Julie's nails. I have always cut my rabbit's nails myself but hers scare me because they are black. I am taking her to the Rabbit shelter tomorrow. They cut them for free on Saturday but I will give a donation. It is worth it when you are scared. Do you know about bunny trances? It is easier to do that kind of thing when the rabbit trances well. Julie trances easy but also pops out of it quickly.


----------



## ntloser (May 23, 2008)

The vet came recommended by the Wildlife Care Center in Fort Lauderdale where the buns were adopted from. 


Here is the vets number in case you live in Broward or Dade county.

I do not know about bunny trances. Are they easily hypnotized?


----------



## JimD (May 23, 2008)

*ntloser wrote: *


> I do not know about bunny trances. Are they easily hypnotized?



Some bunnies "trance" easily....others not so.

Basicaly, you cradle them on their back, with their head kind of tilted back....and they go into a "tranced" state.

Most of mine won't stay in a trance for more that a few seconds...and will come out as soon as you try to clip nails, clean poopy-butt, etc..

Here's our library link for trancing info
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15229&forum_id=17


----------



## ntloser (Jun 11, 2008)

I checked for poop butt today and found the start of a few clumps. This time I was able to remove it myself. Once I got Madisons fur wet and the shampoo rubbed in, it was easy to remove. 

Now that I am spending more time with the buns, I find I do not call them by their name. Jasper is "Baby J", and I call Madison "Heffer Girl"


----------



## Haley (Jun 11, 2008)

Hmm.. what kind of diet is Madison on? Is she getting unlimited hay?

Most bunnies shouldnt get poop stuck to their butt unless they are having runny poops or excess cecals. Also, is she overweight?


----------



## ntloser (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello,

Yes, Madison is over weight and needs to lose a lb. Unlimited hay and veggies and 1 TBsp of pellets. I used to feed them 1/4 cup each. I think Madison was also eating Jaspers share of the pellets. 

I also think.. Madison, although she goes in the litter box, she likes to nest in hay with her poop as well. So it gets stuck that way too. 

I hope she loses the weight soon. I guess it will take several months. I just want her to be happy. If she likes to eat and be a heffer girl that is fine. I will keep cleaning the poop. But if it is going to dramatically shorten her life, then she needs to diet.

I fed them a piece of apple 2 days ago as a treat. I had never done that before. I tried a small piece of banana but Jasper didn't like it. 

You know, while I am thinking about it, I also change their eating hay every other day. I am wondering if this is wasteful. Should I wait for them to eat it all then add more?


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 12, 2008)

If the hay is clean, you don't need to change it. If they are going potty in it, though, you will have to change it.


----------

